# alfalfa and weathers



## rowangoat (Jun 17, 2009)

At what age did/do you stop feeding your weathers alfalfa?
And what about grain?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We generally quit feeding grain and alfalfa at about age 3. Thats about the time they have nearly reached full size and their need for the extra calcium and phosphorus really starts to drop off. There is more discussion on this in the "Feeding" forum. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=12


----------

